# Mebeverine - anyone on/having probs?



## lnxchx1 (Aug 29, 2003)

HiI was wondering if anyone is on the antispasmodic Mebeverine. I was diagnosed with IBS 3 months ago and the doc put me on these. they help *some* of the time, which i find very strange.. some foods are complete no-go areas (pizza, bread) and no matter when i take the pill i still get pain/discomfort after sometimes lasting up to 12 hours








I am going to go back to my doc and see if she can put me on something else. does anyone recommned any specific drug i can ask about? (available in the UK)Thanks


----------

